# POTSDAM and more



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

wow, I'm totally amazed with the beauty of Potsdam - one of the underated cities.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

It most definitely is.

Potsdam

The Dutch Quarter:


Holländisches Viertel Potsdam


Potsdam


Bogenschütze Sanssouci


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Potsdam is really an impressive city, visitied it last year on my Berlin trip!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Potsdam

Marstall:


Marstall Potsdam


Potsdam

Brandenburger Tor / Brandenburg Gate 


Brandenburger Tor Potsdam


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Lutherstadt Wittenberg


Wittenberg


Wittenberg


Wittenberg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Potsdam

Old City Hall:


Rathaus Potsdam

Colorful Commieblock:


Plattenbau Potsdam

Neues Palais in Sanssouci Park:


Neues Palais Potsdam


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Potsdam

Asian tourist:


Potsdam

The Dutch Quarter / Holländisches Viertel:


Holländisches Viertel Potsdam


Potsdam


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Naumburg


Naumburg

Marientor:


Marientor Naumburg


Naumburg


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Excellent thread, great shots!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks.

Potsdam


Potsdam

Nauener Tor in background:


Potsdam Nauener Tor


Potsdam


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Potsdam


Rathaus Potsdam

Brandenburger Tor / Brandenburg Gate:


Brandenburger Tor Potsdam

Statue with Sanssouci Palace in the background:


Sanssouci Potsdam


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Kampflamm said:


> Not every facade has been restored...
> 
> 
> Potsdam


This building will soon be renovated and get a new neighbor (right now that plot of empty):


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Potsdam


Stadtschloss Potsdam

Nikolaikirche:


Nikolaikirche Potsdam

Neuer Markt:


Neuer Markt Potsdam


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Beautiful shots! Love the quality of these photos.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Glad you like them.

Potsdam


Neuer Markt Potsdam


Potsdam


Potsdam


Potsdam


Neues Palais / Communs Potsdam


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

wow! the buildings and other structures are incredibly well preserved.....neat.


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

I wish the renovation in East Germany and elsewhere in Europe hasn't been so thorough. Old quarters look now like some Legoland with no flavour of authenticy. 
This doesn't mean I don't appreciate Potsdam and Kampflamm's uploads. I really do.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Naumburg


Naumburg


Naumburger Dom

Courthouse / Oberlandesgericht:


Oberlandesgericht Naumburg


Naumburg


Marktplatz Naumburg


Naumburg


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous pictures. Lovely!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks, I'll upload some more on the next page.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Amazing photos....as always, Kampflamm! 
Looking forward to see more of them!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

artoor said:


> I wish the renovation in East Germany and elsewhere in Europe hasn't been so thorough. Old quarters look now like some Legoland with no flavour of authenticy.
> This doesn't mean I don't appreciate Potsdam and Kampflamm's uploads. I really do.


*Weißenfels*, just a few miles north of Naumburg, definitely feels a lot less wealthy. Far more rundown facades, more €1 shops and so forth. Just reminds you that East Germany still has a long way to go.


Weißenfels


Weißenfels

"Fürstenhaus":


Weißenfels


Weißenfels


Weißenfels


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Potsdam

Nikolaikirche:


Nikolaikirche Potsdam


Potsdam


Potsdam

Holländisches Viertel:


Holländisches Viertel Potsdam


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I only visited Potsdam once, on a grey winters day when the city was covered by snow. It was very nice and atmospheric, but I must admit Potsdam looks much more colorful and lively in summer.

Great thread!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. Now some more from Lutherstadt Wittenberg

Tower of the Schlosskirche:


Lutherstadt Wittenberg

Castle itself:


Lutherstadt Wittenberg

Market square with town hall on the right:


Lutherstadt Wittenberg


----------



## Saxonia (Aug 15, 2012)

It is really a pity. Sachsen-Anhalt has so many really beautiful towns and cities (although some of the best like Dessau, Zerbst or Magdeburg had been completely destroyed by the war) but it is the poorest Land in Germany. Naumburg, Bernburg, Wittenberg, Weißenfels, Quedlinburg, Wernigerode, Eisleben or Halberstadt (especially the preserved churches) are nevertheless absolutely amazing and most of these cities are highly underrated in Germany.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

The castle in Wittenberg really looked a bit rundown. From what I've read they're still in the process of renovating it though along with adding a new building.


----------



## SturmBeobachter (Jun 10, 2013)

Sachsen-Anhalt might be the poorest but it's definetly the most beaufitul part of Deutschland!


----------



## skyfreeek (Sep 22, 2013)

Lovely shots, lamm. May I ask what camera did you use?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Canon EOS 550D.


----------



## skyfreeek (Sep 22, 2013)

thx and keep on postin'... damn i visited merseburg and quedlinburg this summer, now I regret not to have taken some electronic memories :'(

more naumburg please


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

I am a huge fan of your photography - awesome work mate.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks. :apple:

Potsdam


Potsdam

Dutch facades:


Holländisches Viertel Potsdam


Potsdam


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures! :applause:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Potsdam


Neuer Markt Potsdam


Potsdam

All hail Frederick the Great!


Friedrich der Große


Potsdam


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Those half-derelict towns could make great hipster haunts, being so close to the capital that is going the luxury way.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I visited Potsdam some years ago, during my Berlin trip. Beautiful city with many parks and palaces!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Kampflamm said:


> Nauener Tor in background:
> 
> 
> Potsdam Nauener Tor


Back in 1990:


Potsdam by jmvanelk, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

It looked better back then.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos as well from Potsdam


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

lovely photos of charming cities.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Naumburg


Naumburg


Naumburger Dom


Naumburg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Potsdam


Neues Rathaus Potsdam


Potsdam Sanssouci

Nikolaikirche:


Nikolaikirche Potsdam


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Potsdam


Potsdam

Sanssouci Palace:


Sanssouci Potsdam

Communist remnants:


Potsdam


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

great, very nice updates from Potsdam


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Naumburg


Naumburg


Naumburg


Naumburg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Naumburg


Naumburg an der Saale


Naumburg an der Saale

Marientor:


Marientor Naumburg


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Is it always this sunny in Germany?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Saxony-Anhalt is Germany's mediterranean...except for the sea...or the weather.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Wittenberg


Lutherstadt Wittenberg


Lutherstadt Wittenberg


Lutherstadt Wittenberg


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Potsdam


Potsdam

Nikolaikirche:


Nikolaikirche Potsdam


Potsdam


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

Potsdam is absolutely a charming city and well maintained too.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Potsdam

Neuer Markt:


Neuer Markt Potsdam


Potsdam

More Dutchyness:


Potsdam


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Potsdam

Holländisches Viertel / Dutch Quarter


Holländisches Viertel Potsdam


Potsdam


Potsdam


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Wittenberg


Wittenberg Marktplatz


Wittenberg

The Marktplatz, heart of the city:


Wittenberg Marktplatz


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

You're pictures are as always of high quality and the cities you've shown as always stunning. Please show us more! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Glad I could be of service.

Potsdam

Nikolaikirche and reconstructed palace. The building on the left will hopefully be torn down soon:


Nikolaikirche / Stadtschloss Potsdam


Potsdam


Potsdam


Potsdam


Holländisches Viertel Potsdam


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

charming and cool cities.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Potsdam


Neues Palais Potsdam


Holländisches Viertel Potsdam


Potsdam


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Potsdam


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Potsdam


Neuer Markt Potsdam


Potsdam


Potsdam


Brockessches Palais Potsdam


----------



## Demeter_ (Feb 14, 2016)

Some impressions from the Friedenskirche in Park Sanssouci. 

An original imported medieval mosaic from Italy can be seen.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Finally, some updates about Potsdam


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

WONDERFUL new images! Would you recommend staying in Potsdam one full day?


----------



## Saxonia (Aug 15, 2012)

I would recommend a week....


----------



## Jozef77 (May 4, 2015)

aljuarez said:


> WONDERFUL new images! Would you recommend staying in Potsdam one full day?


we visit Berlin once a year and always book our hotel in Potsdam. you can go to Berlin by train within 30 minutes.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Lovely photos! :drool:


On a "sidenote".. It's even better to go to Potsdam now!

The *Museum Barberini in Potsdam* (Berlin's royal suburb) in the reconstructed Barberini Palace just opened last weekend with world-class collections including impressionists like Rodin, Monet and Edvard Munch and various quality GDR artworks. 

The museum is a gift to the city of Potsdam by SAP software enterprise founder and philanthropist Hasso Plattner.

And obviously it'll be a mighty success with the audience (like most reconstructed beauties), the people queued for hundreds of meters to see it! kay:









http://www.rbb-online.de/abendschau/archiv/20170121_1930/Museum_Barberini.html


Museum Website: http://museum-barberini.com/en/museum-barberini/


----------

